Ask HN: How to check if my Hacker News account is banned? - startupflix
======
ColinWright
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

    
    
      > Please don't post on HN to 
      > ask or tell us something.
      > Instead, please send it to
      > hn@ycombinator.com
    

However, you can post something, or comment on something, logout, then see if
you can still see your post or comment.

But I can see you question, so what makes you think something is wrong?

~~~
startupflix
Actually, I couldn't see my posts and profile when I reset my browser's
history and cookies. I logged out and logged in again, then only, I saw my all
posts and comments. so, I asked about the profile banning here.

